# MS231 and MS251 new chainsaws from STIHL!!!



## syczek (Jan 2, 2011)

In Europe there are available new models of Stihl chainsaws!



MS231 2MIX 2,7KM/4,9kg price 500euro





MS251 2MIX 3KM/4,9kg price about 600euro






MS271 2MIX 3,5KM/5,6kg price 620euro


----------



## josh1981 (Jan 3, 2011)

ok more strato saws that replace the 230, 250, 270. 

Now there should be a 461, 661, 881 coming out sometime.


----------



## Oroles (Jan 3, 2011)

251 looking good.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 3, 2011)

josh1981 said:


> ok more strato saws that replace the 230, 250, 270.
> 
> Now there should be a 461, 661, 881 coming out sometime.



The 271 is old news, and a 291 with smaller engine.

Sorry to say, the 251 is heavier than the 250 it replaces - hopefully it is a nicer design......


----------



## Zombiechopper (Jan 3, 2011)

the 251 has me excited. The 250 has always been a cool little saw.


----------



## Ross (Jan 3, 2011)

I'm excited about the pro model MS241 with Mtronic auto tuning.


----------



## minnnt (Jan 3, 2011)

White handles? There goes the exclusivity...

They look smart anyway!!


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 3, 2011)

Ross said:


> I'm excited about the pro model MS241 with Mtronic auto tuning.



Looks like the PS-420 will get some serious competition, if the model is sold in the US!


----------



## josh1981 (Jan 4, 2011)

SawTroll said:


> The 271 is old news, and a 291 with smaller engine.
> 
> Sorry to say, the 251 is heavier than the 250 it replaces - hopefully it is a nicer design......


 
Yes might be a little heavier but I had a 180 just got a 211 honestly cannot tell much difference between the two in weight.


----------



## Oroles (Jan 5, 2011)

again...251....


----------



## tallguys (Dec 11, 2011)

That MS251 could be interesting if Stihl ever decides to sell them in Canada.


----------



## indiansprings (Dec 11, 2011)

Nice, if they have the same air filter set up as the 261 and the same kind of power increase that it offers over the 260 in the "real world" wood conditions compared to paper, these will be awesome little saws.
You know the the 461 and the 661 have to be around the corner. If the 251 offers the same kind of gain that the 261 does it will make it a real little contender for the person who just wants a small saw for their own firewood needs to a general purpose farm truck saw. I sure hope they make the 241 M-tronic available. I'll bet we see some kind of change in the 362 sometime in 2012, either an M-tronic configuration, or increased hp levels, to "better compete with the 562 on paper". Talking to the tech Thurs evening he stated the difference between a broke in 391 and a 390 was very noticeable. He stated he thinks Stihl is really focused on very wide useable power bands, focused on making torquier saws. I have to say I dreaded the strato saw of any make or brand two years ago, scared of change, but know after having ran several I am totally on board, the fuel usage difference is a big deal to me, the only draw back is we have to open all of them up and let them breath thanks to the epa. There is a special tool available if your dealer will sell it to you to deal with their "new" limiter set up. 
I'll bet a coke they launch them with out a 100% recall.lol They really needed to get the 251 out, the 025.250 was getting long in the tooth and needed the upgrading, the dealers will sell the fire out of them.
Ole Tommy will fill the hands of many a suburbanite with them, he'll prolly be playing " Are you Lonely tonight" for his competition.lol


----------



## Rudolf73 (Dec 11, 2011)

indiansprings said:


> Nice, if they have the same air filter set up as the 261 and the same kind of power increase that it offers over the 260 in the "real world" wood conditions compared to paper, these will be awesome little saws.
> You know the the 461 and the 661 have to be around the corner. If the 251 offers the same kind of gain that the 261 does it will make it a real little contender for the person who just wants a small saw for their own firewood needs to a general purpose farm truck saw. I sure hope they make the 241 M-tronic available. I'll bet we see some kind of change in the 362 sometime in 2012, either an M-tronic configuration, or increased hp levels, to "better compete with the 562 on paper". Talking to the tech Thurs evening he stated the difference between a broke in 391 and a 390 was very noticeable. He stated he thinks Stihl is really focused on very wide useable power bands, focused on making torquier saws. I have to say I dreaded the strato saw of any make or brand two years ago, scared of change, but know after having ran several I am totally on board, the fuel usage difference is a big deal to me, the only draw back is we have to open all of them up and let them breath thanks to the epa. There is a special tool available if your dealer will sell it to you to deal with their "new" limiter set up.
> I'll bet a coke they launch them with out a 100% recall.lol They really needed to get the 251 out, the 025.250 was getting long in the tooth and needed the upgrading, the dealers will sell the fire out of them.
> Ole Tommy will fill the hands of many a suburbanite with them, he'll prolly be playing " Are you Lonely tonight" for his competition.lol



Yup the 251 has the same style air filter as the 261, but uses fleece material instead of the HD2 filter material in the 261. Hopefully they are interchangeable. It still looks like a really neat saw though.


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 11, 2011)

Btw, those models aren't really new - but they probably are in the US.

For some odd reason, Stihl is slow with introducing new models on the US market.


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (Dec 11, 2011)

SawTroll said:


> Btw, those models aren't really new - but they probably are in the US.
> 
> For some odd reason, Stihl is slow with introducing new models on the US market.



I imagine this is primarily to do with the EPA, certification process. 

And also to let inventory levels drop so that dealers and distributors don't get stuck with old inventory.


----------



## missedbass (Dec 11, 2011)

maybe the 251 will move into the mid-range use class.


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 11, 2011)

BloodOnTheIce said:


> I imagine this is primarily to do with the EPA, certification process.
> 
> And also to let inventory levels drop so that dealers and distributors don't get stuck with old inventory.



Could well be, and also they probably need to tool up at the VB factory?


----------



## Stihl Crazy (Dec 11, 2011)

We were told that they are still a year away here. Our 3 best sellers are MS 170, MS 230 and MS250. All alittle dated for sure but no problem selling them. Guys and women walk in our store with Husky sale flyers and walk out with a new Stihl. Pretty easy sell.


----------



## Nailsbeats (Dec 11, 2011)

minnnt said:


> White handles? There goes the exclusivity...
> 
> They look smart anyway!!



Another trick from the Husky playbook. Husky and Stihl are becoming identical twins.


----------



## missedbass (Dec 11, 2011)

will the 251 have a 50 hour epa rating or will it go up to 300 hrs.?


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 11, 2011)

Stihl Crazy said:


> We were told that they are still a year away here. Our 3 best sellers are MS 170, MS 230 and MS250. All alittle dated for sure but no problem selling them. Guys and women walk in our store with Husky sale flyers and walk out with a new Stihl. Pretty easy sell.



A bit odd, since none of those models are even decent......:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Wood Doctor (Dec 11, 2011)

SawTroll said:


> The 271 is old news, and a 291 with smaller engine.
> 
> Sorry to say, the 251 is heavier than the 250 it replaces - hopefully it is a nicer design...


I notice that Stihl now adds weight to "upgrades". 250--> 251, 361 --> 362.

Any idea why more weight means better? To me, that's ridiculous. WDYT?


----------



## Stihl Crazy (Dec 11, 2011)

SawTroll said:


> A bit odd, since none of those models are even decent......:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



I wish you could come in the shop Troll, I would sell you one of each before you left.:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 12, 2011)

Stihl Crazy said:


> I wish you could come in the shop Troll, I would sell you one of each before you left.:biggrinbounce2:



It is not possible to sell any "homeowner" class saws to me, so not! :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## missedbass (Dec 12, 2011)

I'm sure they are great saws for the money and that's why they are great sellers to homeowners. With the upgrades they will be even better saws but with big improvements come a higher price tag. I think if stihl wants to keep its share of the homeowner market it will need to keep its price down.


----------



## Stihl Crazy (Dec 12, 2011)

SawTroll said:


> It is not possible to sell any "homeowner" class saws to me, so not! :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



A hard customer vs a great salesman, would be fun trying.:biggrin:


----------



## StihlyinEly (Dec 12, 2011)

Stihl Crazy said:


> A hard customer vs a great salesman, would be fun trying.:biggrin:



Just get him out there on some sample logs with a broken-in store demo model 250. He doesn't cut much anyway, so he'll at least get some sawdust on his shoes for a change. :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:

You know I'm just ribbing ya, SawTroll. :biggrin:


----------



## freeridekid (Jan 17, 2012)

*251*

does anyone know when these saws will be available in the U.S.?


----------



## dwraisor (Jan 17, 2012)

minnnt said:


> White handles? There goes the exclusivity...



Kinda what popped in my head. That's how I do my first pass screening at the yard-sales flea-markets etc.... Of course it will be osme time before these models are for sale in those places.


dw


----------



## RAMROD48 (Jan 17, 2012)

I love the 250's...great little saw.

the 251 can only improve on that...Right? 

:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Ross (Mar 3, 2013)

I see the 251 is finally up on the USA site.

Outdoor Power Tools | STIHL USA Mobile


----------



## indiansprings (Mar 3, 2013)

Rep hinted 251 will be available mid year, but those dealers serviced by crader and blue mountain may be later heard they bought up a load of 250's. 251/271/291 basically clamshell version of the 261, same size platffom, 251 will offer a lot of upgrades over the 250. The 250 has been a winner for years at less than 300.00 clams. I see them all the time, they sure will take a helluva lot abuse and keep going, farmers around here haul them in the back of trucks for years and like the old timex, they take a licking and keep on ticking, even seen 20" set up's on the poor little guys. The 241 CM is going to be the little demon, rep says they make a 200T look pathetic in performance, too bad it's not a top handle.


----------



## Rudolf73 (Mar 3, 2013)

indiansprings said:


> Rep hinted 251 will be available mid year, but those dealers serviced by crader and blue mountain may be later heard they bought up a load of 250's. 251/271/291 basically clamshell version of the 261, same size platffom, 251 will offer a lot of upgrades over the 250. The 250 has been a winner for years at less than 300.00 clams. I see them all the time, they sure will take a helluva lot abuse and keep going, farmers around here haul them in the back of trucks for years and like the old timex, they take a licking and keep on ticking, even seen 20" set up's on the poor little guys. The 241 CM is going to be the little demon, rep says they make a 200T look pathetic in performance, too bad it's not a top handle.



So have you had confirmation on the 241 for the US market?


----------



## dl5205 (Mar 3, 2013)

indiansprings said:


> 251/271/291 basically clamshell version of the 261, same size platffom,....



The 251 only has One (bar) Nut. From the pics I've seen. Like a 241.


----------



## dl5205 (Mar 3, 2013)

Rudolf73 said:


> So have you had confirmation on the 241 for the US market?



I don't have a stihl rep in my pocket, but I expect to see them here in Very Late 2013 or first half of 2014.

That is my non-professional, uninformed, Wild Ass Guess.


----------



## deye223 (Mar 3, 2013)

indiansprings said:


> Rep hinted 251 will be available mid year, but those dealers serviced by crader and blue mountain may be later heard they bought up a load of 250's. 251/271/291 basically clamshell version of the 261, same size platffom, 251 will offer a lot of upgrades over the 250. The 250 has been a winner for years at less than 300.00 clams. I see them all the time, they sure will take a helluva lot abuse and keep going, farmers around here haul them in the back of trucks for years and like the old timex, they take a licking and keep on ticking, even seen 20" set up's on the poor little guys. The 241 CM is going to be the little demon, rep says they make a 200T look pathetic in performance, too bad it's not a top handle.



air filter is it the same as the 261

cheers


----------



## Rudolf73 (Mar 3, 2013)

deye223 said:


> air filter is it the same as the 261
> 
> cheers



Same as 241 and 251?


----------



## dl5205 (Mar 3, 2013)

Re: the 241: It's a real shame this saw weighs like it does, if you compare it to a RedMax gz4500, or an old Shinny 377, or a Dolly ps401, it's a piglet.

I'm sure the build quality, air filtration, and Auto-Tronic performance will make it an attractive piglet, however.

Of course I've never SEEN one, much less handled or ran one. I'm sure they're light in the hand, their spec weight just puts them pretty close to a lightweight 50cc saw.


----------



## Rudolf73 (Mar 3, 2013)

dl5205 said:


> Re: the 241: It's a real shame this saw weighs like it does, if you compare it to a RedMax gz4500, or an old Shinny 377, or a Dolly ps401, it's a piglet.
> 
> I'm sure the build quality, air filtration, and Auto-Tronic performance will make it an attractive piglet, however.
> 
> Of course I've never SEEN one, much less handled or ran one. I'm sure they're light in the hand, their spec weight just puts them pretty close to a lightweight 50cc saw.



True but the 251 is even heavier for the same amount of power.


----------



## dl5205 (Mar 3, 2013)

Rudolf73 said:


> True but the 251 is even heavier for the same amount of power.



"Heavier" seems to be the current "Upgrade".


----------



## Rudolf73 (Mar 3, 2013)

dl5205 said:


> "Heavier" seems to be the current "Upgrade".



On pretty much all the models except the 661 (according to early specs). Even the 171 gained a pound.


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 3, 2013)

dl5205 said:


> The 251 only has One (bar) Nut. From the pics I've seen. Like a 241.



No surprice there, as it is a plastic cased clamshell style (without the shell I believe) version of the 241, like the 271 and 291 vs. the 261, and the 311 and 391 vs. the 362.


----------



## farmer steve (Mar 4, 2013)

My dealer had a251 on the shelf sat. but i didnt get to check out details.didnt feel any diff. than my 250c weight wise. FS.


----------



## dl5205 (Mar 4, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> No surprice there, as it is a plastic cased clamshell style (without the shell I believe) version of the 241, like the 271 and 291 vs. the 261, and the 311 and 391 vs. the 362.



My comment was more directed to another member who had lumped the 251 in with the 271/291 as being all three on the same chassis, instead of the 251 being built on the "lighter" chassis.

Not that you or I Really Care, anyway.


----------



## Philbert (Mar 16, 2013)

STIHL is showing the MS 251 on their FaceBook blog now.



> The MS 251 is perfect for felling small trees, pruning and thinning. With up to 20 percent fuel savings and 50 percent reduced emissions (as compared to previous models), you can enjoy a longer run time while feeling good about your impact on the environment.



Philbert


----------



## mountainlake (Mar 17, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> The 271 is old news, and a 291 with smaller engine.
> 
> Sorry to say, the 251 is heavier than the 250 it replaces - hopefully it is a nicer design......



Almost has to be a nicer design, a 250 is pita to work on. Steve


----------



## Andyshine77 (Mar 17, 2013)

I'm sure the 251 will be a great seller, but it's not going to see much love here. Lets be honest, they're better options on the market IMHO.


----------



## mitch95100 (Mar 17, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> No surprice there, as it is a plastic cased clamshell style (without the shell I believe) version of the 241, like the 271 and 291 vs. the 261, and the 311 and 391 vs. the 362.



Hey sawtroll,
Just a quick question.
I notice you dont have anything good to say about ALOT of thr saws on todays market. I tend to agree with some of your opinions about how their cheaply built and a poor design But my question is
What is a few saws you think are decent?
No hijack inteded

Sent from me to you using my fingers


----------



## RipRap (Apr 11, 2013)

*Ms241C*

I was out chasing down some parts for a Poulan Pro 475 today and I came across 4 new Stihls, at least one of them is a MS241C. I can't find anything at StihlUSA's web site regarding this saw. Has anyone seen these in the US? Am I correct in assuming that this is not the MS241CM?


----------



## Wables (Apr 11, 2013)

http://m.stihlusa.com/products/chain-saws/homeowner-saws/ms251/

According to comments on their Facebook page, 251s are starting to show up.


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 11, 2013)

RipRap said:


> I was out chasing down some parts for a Poulan Pro 475 today and I came across 4 new Stihls, at least one of them is a MS241C. I can't find anything at StihlUSA's web site regarding this saw. Has anyone seen these in the US? Am I correct in assuming that this is not the MS241CM?



Hopefully not....


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 11, 2013)

mitch95100 said:


> Hey sawtroll,
> Just a quick question.
> I notice you dont have anything good to say about ALOT of thr saws on todays market. I tend to agree with some of your opinions about how their cheaply built and a poor design But my question is
> What is a few saws you think are decent?
> ...



That wouldn't be hard to figure out, if you read the threads about true pro quality saws...


----------

